# Food Saver for goat meat



## carlychan (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello all! We are just starting our journey with our meat and milk goats (for our family only). Our kids are just a few months old, so we have a bit before butchering. However, our food saver has stopped working and we need to replace it. Any recommendations on a GOOD one for preserving meat would be helpful before we pick a new model. I am open to any price or brand. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure on the food saver but I'm sure someone on here will be able to recommend one.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We have the Foodsaver Professional vacuum sealer. Its nice and wide. I like that I can buy the generic bags and rolls at Wal-Mart to use in it. We've had it probably 4 years now. I've used it for whole chickens that we processed, pork, fish, goat, veggies, fruits....just about everything. I even seal and freeze fresh made breads, banana and zucchini and they thaw just as good as fresh


----------



## carlychan (Mar 8, 2017)

sassykat6181 said:


> We have the Foodsaver Professional vacuum sealer. Its nice and wide. I like that I can buy the generic bags and rolls at Wal-Mart to use in it. We've had it probably 4 years now. I've used it for whole chickens that we processed, pork, fish, goat, veggies, fruits....just about everything. I even seal and freeze fresh made breads, banana and zucchini and they thaw just as good as fresh


Do you have any issue with it overheating if you do a lot at a time? They have the FoodSaver Game Saver that can do 40, 60, or 80 seals at a time. My cheap-y foodsaver overheats doing a few pounds of chicken.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Model: FSFSSL0320


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

haven't had a problem with overheating. 
My biggest batch was the meat birds, they were a little too big when I processed them and had to seal them up in halves. So I packed 26 halves and the sealer was just fine.
I would definitely buy this one again. They might have a new model of it now though, but I am very pleased with this brand


----------

